# Application.cpp



## planet_fox (21. Feb. 2009)

Ich hab ein problem mit ein paar webs und bekomme da folgenden apache error in verbindung mit suphp


```
[Sat Feb 21 20:36:24 2009] [error] [client ] SoftException in Application.cpp:508: Directory "/var/clients/client33/web99/web/admin" is writeable by group
[Sat Feb 21 20:36:24 2009] [error] [client ] Premature end of script headers: index.php
```


----------



## Till (22. Feb. 2009)

Das admin Verzeichnis darf nicht group writable sein.


----------

